# So i got a counterfeit suntour epicon from China



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I received it and it looked funky. I took a closer look and it's been spray painted with blury stickers applied, and appears to have the rebound cartridge of an x series. So watch out. Their pictures were legit, but what I received is junk. I already filed a claim, hopefully it's resolved quickly. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

I find this kind of ironic. I've always thought of a real Suntour as a fake fork so I'm wondering who would want to go through the effort of counterfeiting a counterfeit


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol.. Well, the real suntour epicon is a very good fork especially for the money. But this pos they sent me is a mix of parts it looks like.


































































And these are the pics on the ebay listing, which is a real epicon. Wtf.. 

























Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Looks fine to me. Ride it like you stole it.


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks legit to me. have you had a suntour epicon before?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah I had one. This is my second one and it looks like a fake. It has these weird marks in the paint on the sanctions too, you can see them at an angle and they divot in a bit. I tried to clean it off with a qtip and some rubbing alcohol but when sliding across the qtip gets caught on it like it's rough or something.










The rebound knob is odd.. I saw that on an x series. This is the epicon one if you can tell you tell the difference. On the real epicon it clicks 22 times I believe. This one only turns half a turn and is rough with no clicking action. Plus it didn't work at all.


















Compared to the one I got. 









The epicon has a anodized red, this one is painted red, plus it's a completely different mechanism, I took it apart to look.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I always figured that buying any product from someone other than an authorized dealer is a crapshoot. Is Fibica an authorized Suntour dealer? That should have been your first warning.

I just hope it doesn't grenade on you in the middle of a rock garden. Any item i depend on to keep me safe, i'm willing to pay for the real thing.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm returning it. I ordered another one off amazon that was fine til I crashed and broke some ribs and the fork 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)

there is a suntour rep on this site, send him a link to this thread, maybe he can chime in... http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/fork-help-828177-2.html#post9960280


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah I was gonna write nick but I didn't want to waste his time with a Chinese import cause there's not much they can really say about them except that they don't know what they do over there 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

They're all Chinese imports.


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

jetboy23 said:


> I always figured that buying any product from someone other than an authorized dealer is a crapshoot. Is Fibica an authorized Suntour dealer? That should have been your first warning.
> 
> I just hope it doesn't grenade on you in the middle of a rock garden. Any item i depend on to keep me safe, i'm willing to pay for the real thing.


Agree. That's how I do it as well. I always check for an authorized dealer first and I never had a single bad purchase so far.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

manbat said:


> You pay peanuts you'll get a monkey


Hmph, sounds like my job.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

With all of your suntour forks, you can just save up and get a fox fork.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

ou2mame said:


> I'm returning it.


How much will that cost you?

I doubt that it's fake, it's probably just a OE / OEM fork.

OE / OEM forks will often different in specs to a fork of the same model which is sold in a retail shops by authorized dealers.


----------



## laherna (Jun 14, 2009)

This thread reminds me of the guys that buy Wal-Goose bikes than complain about the quality. Mow lawns after school and save your lunch money up for a quality fork.


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

looks like the lockout and rebound from the new xcr32...?! maybe you got some downgraded OEM epicon?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I have ordered another epicon from China in the past and it was a legit epicon. This one isn't what they advertised so it's going back. It's not going to cost me anything to return it they are going to have to pay shipping if they want it back but I will have PayPal reverse the charges, that won't be an issue I don't think. He didn't send me what I ordered that's pretty cut and dry. I don't know why you guys are saying that this is what I deserve. And no, with all of my suntour forks I have one suntour fork and 200 bucks won't buy me a fox fork. That doesnt make any sense. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

ou2mame said:


> I'm returning it. I ordered another one off amazon that was fine til I crashed and broke some ribs and the fork
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


No, don't return it.

1) Contact SR Suntour with a serial number and get a direct yes/no response on what your frankenfork is.

2) Contact Ebay and report the fake goods, they will give you your money back and they will unleash the smack down on Fibica_store.

2a) If you bought from a direct website then contact your credit card company/bank about it instead. A whole bunch have policies on counterfeit goods and will reverse your payment when you present them with confirmation of a counterfeit from Suntour.

In either case, don't waste your money and throw away your evidence. Shipping a fake item back to the fakers and demanding a refund is like asking the shark for your leg back...


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I already filed a fraud report with ebay and PayPal, and will have them pay for shipping back if the seller wants it. Contacting suntour won't do me any good because it was sold outside of the USA and they only deal with sales inside the USA. I understand that and don't expect anything from them. This is an issue between me ebay and the seller. If i didn't already own one I don't think I could tell the difference so easily, but this fork obviously isn't a real epicon like the one I got off amazon from China. The fork doesn't add up to what they have listed on the website anyways and its pretty obvious if you look. This is definitely the damper from the x series fork not the epicon. I have had one to reference it. I will ship it with signature confirmation, and they can do whatever they want with it. I just wanted to let people know not to order form this person.

My amazon fork, that was a different story. They advertised it as a USA model with USA warranty, but then it shipped for China even though I paid through my prime account for 2 say shipping it still shipped for China and took a month to get here. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

ou2mame said:


> If i didn't already own one I don't think I could tell the difference so easily, but this fork obviously isn't a real epicon like the one I got off amazon from China. The fork doesn't add up to what they have listed on the website anyways and its pretty obvious if you look. This is definitely the damper from the x series fork not the epicon. I have had one to reference it.


'OE' / 'OEM' forks aren't listed on the Suntour website, it's not unusual for fork manufacturers to do this, Marzocchi doesn't show their 'OE' / 'OEM' forks either.

The specs for 'OE' / 'OEM' forks are often different to a fork you'd buy from a retail shop.

'OE' / 'OEM' forks are often downgraded versions of a fork model.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

They probably shouldn't use photos of an original one then. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

The name "Fibica" alone is reason enough you're gonna be lied to.


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

yeah it definitely doesn't look like a normal epicon, the lockout and the knob looks weird..



ou2mame said:


> I don't know why you guys are saying that this is what I deserve. And no, with all of my suntour forks I have one suntour fork and 200 bucks won't buy me a fox fork. That doesnt make any sense.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


i bet it would have been worse if u had a fox fork.. $600 down the drain after that crash


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh yeah totally.. I'll spend money where I have to, but i really liked the epicon so I replaced it after the crash. I've read people on here who prefer the epicon to the fox forks no less because the epicon is so plush. Its a great value for the money, if it's real. I refuse to settle for a fake one though. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Very curious. Did you go to suntour's website and punch in the serial number? It will tell you what fork model it's supposed to be and what options it has. Im curious if it matches your last fork.

Service Request - SR SUNTOUR Cycling


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

The problem is that the serial is on the upper, and the lower seems to be what's messed up. I'm going to use a heat gun to remove the decals later, I am 99% sure there are Xcr logos on it. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

You may be right about it being an XCR. Did you weight it by chance? The epicon should be under 1600g and the XCR would be well over 2000. Also, if you disassemble the fork, see if the travel is adjustable to 4 positions, or only two.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I adjusted it to 120 when i got it, it had the same notches as the epicon on the air side. But the rebound side is completely different than the epicon. The seller is saying obviously that suntour changed it... Really? They downgraded it? It doesn't say so on the site and I've never seen these graphics on anything. It looks like a mix between the xc and the old x2 graphics, but printed crappy on a laser printer. 

Weight is at 4lbs

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb_seller (Sep 29, 2014)

*Hey pal! I totally Disagree with it.*



ou2mame said:


> Fibica_store sold me a fake.. I received it and it looked funky. I took a closer look and it's been spray painted with blury stickers applied, and appears to have the rebound cartridge of an x series. So watch out. Their pictures were legit, but what I received is junk. I already filed a claim, hopefully it's resolved quickly.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


++++++
Hey this isn't true, I have been there customer from 1 year and I bought almost 15 forks from Fibica_store and Epicon was the last one bought and I got it delivered this morning. After reading your post I was bit skeptical but when I received it, it was all clear to me that none of your words matches to it. If you think there is something wrong with your fork then you must contact them and I bet this that they will either refund you or send the new piece. You now it is the Suntour new version, please check the below link :

Details*- SR SUNTOUR Cycling

I recommend you to better discuss it with them first and I have 100% confidence in my purchases and there website Shimano Hydraulic Disc Brakes - Fibica.com is growing like rapid fire and they will never risk they reputation in market by selling counterfeit products.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

What about the rebound / damper cartridge? Did it have a model number? Maybe you can match it up that way? 

I know that suntour north america has been claiming that there were a few prototype / test samples being sold overseas, but I thought that was mainly to deter people from buying them, so they would pay full pop from suntour NA. Maybe there is some truth to that. Or maybe you really did get a totally upbranded fake.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

The cluster thickens...


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

mtb_seller said:


> ++++++
> Hey this isn't true, I have been there customer from 1 year and I bought almost 15 forks from Fibica_store and Epicon was the last one bought and I got it delivered this morning. After reading your post I was bit skeptical but when I received it, it was all clear to me that none of your words matches to it. If you think there is something wrong with your fork then you must contact them and I bet this that they will either refund you or send the new piece. You now it is the Suntour new version, please check the below link :
> 
> Details*- SR SUNTOUR Cycling
> ...


Please post some pictures of your epicon, specifically the lockout and rebound knob.

Seems funny that you post the same non informative link that the seller on ebay just sent me a few hours ago.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

OP, you might as well plan on keeping your "counterfeit" fork. You've opened it up, adjusted the travel, pulled the damper side, and now say you're going to use a heat gun to remove decals. You've dicked with it so much that it can now be considered yours to keep.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I haven't taken the decals off yet. Anything else I did is considered maintenence by the manufacturer. I did it to see if it was the right one since you can't see a lot from the outside and i wanted to make sure the rebound cartridge at least works at 120 since it's obviously the wrong one, in case I have to keep it. 

The reason I would take the decals off is because the seller responded and told me that this is the correct fork, and gave me the link that surprisingly mtb_seller has also provided... On his first ever post. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I haven't taken the decals off yet. Anything else I did is considered maintenence by the manufacturer. I did it to see if it was the right one since you can't see a lot from the outside and i wanted to make sure the rebound cartridge at least works at 120 since it's obviously the wrong one, in case I have to keep it.

The reason I would take the decals off is because the seller responded and told me that this is the correct fork, and gave me the link that surprisingly mtb_seller has also provided... On his first ever post.










Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

With all this speculation, why not contact Suntour directly? Or, at least the MTBR member who works there? That would give you answers pretty quickly without taking the fork apart or decals off.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

OP should have just went with a 120mm old-school, Dual Air Reba RL/RLT/XX....which still blows this fork out of the water.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh and glide. I didn't take the rebound out, but after removing the lower I can see that it's a different design than the epicon rebound cartridge. It doesn't take complete removal to see that.

I have contacted suntour Taiwan, and i just emailed usa because it's getting ridiculous now that the seller is posting here pretending to be a satisfied buyer (really?). I've never dealt with anyone like this before. All I want is what I paid for, what the seller advertised. This is insanity. And to anyone saying I shouldn't investigate what i have been duped into buying, really? I'm gonna hold off on removing the decals until this is finalized one way or the other, and the fork is still in the same condition it was in when I received it. The only difference is that I now know what's inside of it. Which I think is reasonable. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

mtb_seller said:


> ++++++
> Hey this isn't true, I have been there customer from 1 year and I bought almost 15 forks from Fibica_store and Epicon was the last one bought and I got it delivered this morning. After reading your post I was bit skeptical but when I received it, it was all clear to me that none of your words matches to it. If you think there is something wrong with your fork then you must contact them and I bet this that they will either refund you or send the new piece. You now it is the Suntour new version, please check the below link :
> 
> Details*- SR SUNTOUR Cycling
> ...


The fork must really suck if you had to buy 15 in one year.



Hey, OP. I agree that this guy is hinky. Just return the fork and be done with it. Not sure why this is still getting hashed out over and over again.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Yeah, My "engrish" detector is going off. Its fairly good engrish, but engrish none the less.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

yea buying stuff from china is sketchy. I just built up a frame and the brake tabs on the fork were totally off so that got replaced for another hundred bucks from the actual manufacturer rather than the ebay seller. A 31.6 "Ritchey" seatpost for 29$ was actually 30.9 and i gave them bad ebay feedback and they offered me $8 to change the feedback lol. Otoh a real ritchey carbon bar from taiwan was 40% off so it's a crapshoot


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

ou2mame said:


> This is an issue between me ebay and the seller.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


And the internet. Posting this situation has made the issue between you, ebay, the seller, and anyone else on the internet that happens to come across this.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I felt it necessary to warn people who are buying this fork to be careful, because I have recommended this fork to people and don't want them getting ripped off. I named the seller because he is the one who sold it to me, so there's a pretty good chance he is selling more than just one. Unless you want to believe mtb_seller and his 15 forks this year lol

Obviously whatever the outcome I will also post here.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

ou2mame said:


> Please post some pictures of your epicon, specifically the lockout and rebound knob.


I hope you're not holding your breath. Never gonna happen.

Most people find it works better to post a problem after the seller/manufacturer is contacted, a remedy is offered and received (or not), and the whole story can be summed up, not snippets, conjecture, early judgments about the motives and ethics of said seller/manufacturer.

I have recently received a new warranty replacement frame and frame suspension part (from two manufacturers that shall remain unnamed cuz it's really between me and them). I am satisfied with the fix offered and received. Had they not been willing to replace the items under their warranty agreements, I may have told the whole story, maybe not.

To smear an entity without closure seems, I don't know, kinda like an over-indulged fit.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I would post about this if the seller made good on it or not. I know for a fact that what I received is not what i ordered. That's it. It's up to the seller to make it right. If i were you i would certainly write about a good experience. Sram warrantied a crankset that was 5 years old with a brand new replacement and that was awesome of them. Bikes direct replaced a defective wheel on my boris a few weeks ago. These companies are great and they deserve recognition for their customer service. This seller, the outcome hasn't happened yet, but good or bad I will let people know. Since I recommend these forks to people on here I felt compelled to let people know about my experience now, before they order one, so that they too don't receive a bad product. Where is the wrong in that? 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

Zachariah said:


> The name "Fibica" alone is reason enough you're gonna be lied to.


Excellent!

Only post in this thread worth reading.

John


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Fix the Spade said:


> Shipping a fake item back to the fakers and demanding a refund is like asking the shark for your leg back...


I like this one.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

70sSanO said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Only post in this thread worth reading.
> 
> John


All the others that wrote in this thread will try and not be offended.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks like u got an XCR Air but not sure why your stanchions are goldish. 
Details - SR SUNTOUR Cycling

.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

The seller agreed to take it back and pay shipping, so at least these people are fair with their return policy.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

zephxiii said:


> Looks like u got an XCR Air.
> Details*- SR SUNTOUR Cycling
> 
> .


What makes you say that?

If it's the rebound adjuster, Raidons also have the same.

http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/bike/forks/Raidon-XC-LO-R-26-3992.html

The 4lb weight puts the fork in the same weight range as the Raidon & Epicon forks.

I'm putting my money on this fork being a OE / OEM Epicon that has downgraded specs from the 'retail fork' version.

Most of the products this seller is selling are OE / OEM and it's not unusual for OE / OEM forks to have downgraded specs.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah it's a weird fork...

I just ordered an Epicon off of ebay, different seller though and for a bit more than what seller here is listing em for... I think it will be legit lol... I will find out today.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Well it is not legit, looks to be identical to the one posted in here (except 29 version and Remote). Rebound knob looks the same and doesn't even move. Remote speed lock looks like XCR version. Serial number doesn't even bring anything up on Suntour's website. Time to send it back. I haven't weighed it yet but will at some point.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Post some pics. And who did you buy it from? I think the factory they are getting them from is making them below spec to save money 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

What a letdown. Are you sure the rebound knob is broken and not just hard to turn? What is the world coming to when you cant even trust a grey market chinese ebay seller.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

ou2mame said:


> I think the factory they are getting them from is making them below spec to save money.


The factory would be making them to order, it's whoever is ordering the forks form the factory that's getting them made with these lower quality specs, that's why OE/OEM forks don't always have the same specs as forks shown on the website.

If you order a 1000 forks from the factory you can save a fair bit of money by getting them made with different specs.

Notice how all of the Epicon forks on the Suntour website are only listed as coming with 15mm thru axles.

http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/bike/forks/?Model="Epixon TR","Epixon XC"

None of the Epicons are listed as being available with 9mm dropouts.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I bought from China cause that's the only place to buy 9qr epicons. But now it appears they are selling Xcr epicons so... 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Here is photo of what I got on the scale:









That's 1851g uncut.

Here is photo of top with remote speed lock, it does not look like what is used on real Epicons.










Here is photo of rebound adjuster that will not rotate. Looks just like the op's unit. I did pull it out and it did look like it was supposed to do something.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah that's not the remote lock mechanism from an epicon, I don't know what it's from though.. Probably the Xcr. If you pull the knob out you can take the 2 bolts out and take the lowers off.. The rebound cartridge for an epicon is sunk into the sanction, this one meets it at the edge.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow! One counterfeit is like a, um, uh, an anomaly. Two, from two different sellers?? That's more like a conspiracy.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

Glide the Clyde said:


> Wow! One counterfeit is like a, um, uh, an anomaly. Two, from two different sellers?? That's more like a conspiracy.


You don't think the seller is smart enough to set up multiple seller ID's to help themselves out? One seller gets red flagged, oh well, move on to another seller ID.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

These sellers are both pushing massive amounts of product on ebay and Amazon. I'm thinking that these forks are coming from the factory or a distributor this way and they don't know the difference. At the beginning of the season they were all good. Now it appears that the supply changed. Unless it's just one seller selling all of them across 4 different countries. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Looks like 'Chinese' Epicons are different to the Epicon XC & Epicon TR shown on the Suntour website.

These sellers should of been showing the correct photos

Anyone speak Chinese?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm gonna see, my gf might know people that do at work. Sending it back tomorrow. Hopefully there's no further issues. I was really hoping for an epicon lol its a great fork. 

Where did those pics come from? 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I tried the REAL Epicon XC before.....meh. Save your pennies, for the real deal.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Those pics basically just say this is the old system and this is the new one, but list cost as a main contributing factor.. They say the plastic lockout is more durable, and cheaper.. For the rebound it just says new hardware more solid. And for the pic of the silver bolt heads for the cartridges, if says silver looks better. The brake caliper mount photo says something about because of shock fluid leaking or something it's been changed, though the xc is the same mount so I don't know what that means. 

Seems pretty primitive, I'm guessing suntour didn't make these. 

On a side note, the text on the lockout rubs right off. That inspired no confidence in this "redesign" 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Brewtality said:


> You don't think the seller is smart enough to set up multiple seller ID's to help themselves out? One seller gets red flagged, oh well, move on to another seller ID.


I think that I wouldn't be ordering a device that my health and well being depends on from some cheese sh!t eBay store in China, then b!tch about it on the nets. For not a lot more green, there are decent forks available at under Fox and RS prices that can be had from reputable sellers, have a lot of reviews by users, and have proven durable and safe.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

---


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a question. Why does everyone ***** about the Chinese doing this and that to them? Lol I mean, I've been robbed by people who do the same thing here in the states. Why so much hate for the Chinamen? I will be going to China soon and just want to know why the anger towards these people. The few I know personally are amazing folks.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I think that china seems to be the wild west (or wild east as it may be) in terms of product regulation. Its a hot bed for counterfeit products. Its easier to outright swindle someone since there is little legal recourse. Its not an attack on the chinese culture per se, its simply that many scams and counterfeits originate in the far east due to cheap manufacturing and lack of governmental oversight.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Biohazard74 said:


> I have a question. Why does everyone ***** about the Chinese doing this and that to them? Lol I mean, I've been robbed by people who do the same thing here in the states. Why so much hate for the Chinamen? I will be going to China soon and just want to know why the anger towards these people. The few I know personally are amazing folks.


Because Chinese...as resourceful as they are, really are so CHEAP, they would rather *imitate*, than spend their own money to *innovate*.

In a land where NO copyright laws exist - deception is the most common form of profit. I'm Asian too - but I'm just being straight-up honest....

(The largest exporter of imitation designer purses in China.....owns NOTHING but the real thing!)


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

The way I look at it, I'm buying a Chinese manufactured product either way. If i can buy it from the source, I'm just saving money. You're saying that my original legit epicon was dangerous? Because I didn't buy it from a seller in the states? It's bs to assume that all goods sold in China are crap since all goods are made in China. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

From the source??? I laugh at your face.

My, what active imaginations we have around here! Who said they didn't like people from China or Chinese made goods? 

If I had a serious aversion to Asian made goods, I wouldn't own a complete bike or 5 now would I? I wouldn't allow my son-in-law to ride his Jamis with the OEM Epicon out of fear it would blow up on him. The frames I build up and trust to handle my 220lb ass and the forks I bounce around with are made in China. More components are made in Asian countries than elsewhere now.

What I have a problem with is sellers from any locale or region or country who have a track record of selling counterfeit goods as the real deal and people who take a chance on buying them, just to save $20, then wonder why they got gypped (oops, I shouldn't use that term either, cuz it's derogatory toward Gypsies).

If you want a legit Epicon, do your research, find a reputable dealer or seller, and buy it. You'll still save money over the other big names and all will be well in your world.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

There are not many suntour dealers in the USA... And, certainly none near me. The cheapest I've seen them is on the sears dumping ground site for 380, as opposed to 200 on ebay. And who knows where it's coming from, maybe China directly. The seller I bought from had a 99.9 feedback rating on ebay and has sold over 10k products.

The problem I have with sellers is when they don't know what they are selling, and send me somethiny I didn't order. I don't care what country they are in or how many things they have sold but I chose someone who looked legit and established. And even then you can't be sure. I also ordered one previously and it came fine. Apparently the supply changed.

And yes, buying direct from China us buying from the source. If you cut out all the middle men you can actually get a good deal on a quality product. I've done so many times and this is the first time I've ordered something and didn't get what I ordered to this magnitude. At close to 400 dollars buying from the states, I would certaillnly not be saving much money over the competition so that purchase wouldn't make any sense. I already ordered another fork from a seller in the USA who bought one from China before they started selling these, and never used it. At least I know what I'm getting this time, but no he's not a suntour dealer. Because an epicon can't be had for 20 dollars more from a dealer here. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Just got an email from another seller in China who I wrote asking if they are shipping the exact same epicon as pictured in their ad. This is their response...

Thanks for your question.
1. We will send the same the listing picutres.
2. Epicon rebound cartridges is lower quality.
RST fork is better than Epicon fork. but only disc+V brake
http://www.ebay.com/itm/mr-ride-RST...c-V-Brake-100mm-26-1-1-8-Black-/331328419487?
Thanks and regards,

- mr_ride

I wonder how bad the rst is.. That's like the suntours of suntour lol

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Glide the Clyde said:


> they got gypped (oops, I shouldn't use that term either, cuz it's derogatory toward Gypsies).


D'ya like daaags?


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi All.

I have been really busy recently and have not had a chance to respond to the email I was sent from the original poster. So I'll post a few quick comments. Here is what I see happening here.

We only manufacture EPICON forks for China aftermarket and some OEM from my understanding. They will be much different than past spec'd EPICON's sold through those channels. This if for MY2015 going forward.

For the rest of us we will get the EPIXON series. This will be the high end offering that most of you have seen or ridden in the past.

So to answer the question as to if this fork is a fake or not would be no. It is solely designed and manufactured for one marketplace.

Hope that clears up any information. Oh and by the way. SR Suntour North America has a website for aftermarket sales. Parts and forks are finally available easily through the web.

Cheers. Nick. 
SR SUNTOUR


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Pardon my tangent, but: PARTS!!! Kind of expensive parts, but parts are finally available! That's awesome news.

Did you say EPIXON will be the new series to look for replacing the OG epicon series?

Cool stuff. I hope the north american stuff makes its way into the usual vendors, and competition / free market does it's thing, and maybe we can finally afford to buy the proper american versions instead of the far east pot luck.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

SRvancouver13 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I have been really busy recently and have not had a chance to respond to the email I was sent from the original poster. So I'll post a few quick comments. Here is what I see happening here.
> 
> ...


Thanks, curious on why the name change to Epixon...unless u know it was trademark related kinda like the Carve > Crave


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

YES PARTS!!!!! :thumbsup:

We are pretty thrilled to have aftermarket parts readily available at just a click away. It has been a big project and has gone through a lot of different configurations but it's finally happened.

Yes EPIXON. It still doesn't feel the same but it's growing on us. 

Cheers. Nick


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)

So it sounds like the OP got a legit EPICON...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

SandSpur said:


> So it sounds like the OP got a legit EPICON...


The original seller got hosed!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

It sounds like the seller advertised a USA model and sold me a lower quality fork. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Is EPIXON a cross between an EPICON and an AXON?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

How many people have to point out that the forks on ebay are OEM model Epicons before it sinks in that you cannot compare them to Aftermarket sale versions ? You can also get OEM model Fox's and Rockshox forks on ebay that also do not have feature options that the Aftermarket versions are available with. The only way for example to buy a 1.5 to 1.25 taper steerer fork for example is to find an OEM one right now, since nobody except Giant uses them, and Fox and Rockshox don't offer their aftermarket forks with those steerers to individual dealers. Same goes with forks with the 51mm off-sets that Trek uses on their 29er models. You have to find an OEM example. I had a Fox F32 100mm RLC last year that was an OEM model. It had the Fit-cartridge and the taper steerer and QR15 lowers, but was NOT Kashima coated, and you couldn't go into a dealer and buy them that way (the only way to get non-kashima is to get a non-FIT damper).


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Here's the thing that people who like to point stuff out aren't getting. The seller advertised the retail model. His pictures are of the retail model. The description is of the retail model. So, when purchasing it, you believe you are purchasing the retail model. When you open the box and the decals dont line up, the lower is a different shape, the rebound cartridge is different, etc.. Than what you ordered, than what the seller advertised.... Do you understand what I'm saying? 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## ndinh (Mar 2, 2004)

Chill out Glide_Clyde. Not everyone has the cash to pay $1K retail for a Fox or RS. Years ago, I bought a Float on ebay and saved a couple of hundred and it was awesome. Spent the extra on a set of brakes. Unfortunately, these guys didn't have the same experience. Lesson learn, ok. BTW, I've owned Dorado's, high end Fox's and a Durolux and the Durolux felt much better than a Talas so no, SR Suntour isn't a cheapo, crap brand like RST.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

I haven't been following this thread close enough, but is this fork number 2 or 3?

John


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

this is the 2nd one. the first one i got was refunded by amazon because the seller lied about it having a usa warranty, and this one.. obviously the problem was it being advertised as a retail epicon xc and i received a lesser oem version. but, i now have a third, a real epicon x2 (xc), from someone who bought one earlier in the year when they were still shipping real xc's from china. Apparently the specs changed at some point and sellers didn't update their listings.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

Maybe the long way around, but it looks like it has worked out in the end. Good for you.

John


----------



## mtnbeer (Jul 2, 2007)

ou2mame said:


> The way I look at it, I'm buying a Chinese manufactured product either way. If i can buy it from the source, I'm just saving money. You're saying that my original legit epicon was dangerous? Because I didn't buy it from a seller in the states? It's bs to assume that all goods sold in China are crap since all goods are made in China.


There are many sources of parts and products in China. I have been in stores in China where everything on the Shelves is Counterfeit. Counterfeit sunglasses, watches, pens, handbags and pearls. I haven't seen any shops that sell counterfeit bike parts but I haven't looked for any. There are shops that sell counterfeit North Face and Mountain Hardware clothing but I haven't been to any (my friends have). There is a lot of Counterfeiting going on there.

Besides counterfeiters, Another Source of Products are companies that have bid to manufacture products but didn't get the contract. Sometimes these companies will still build the product and sell it. Companies don't get contracts for a number of reasons these included: product quality, price and worker human rights/safety. So these are real manufacturers that make products for other companies.


----------



## Ray Dockrey (Feb 23, 2006)

I just bought one over the weekend from Amazon with the remote lockout. It was delivered yesterday and I got the real XC version. I paid a little more for it ($240) then I could get one from one of the Chinese dealers but I figured it would be a much easier return with Amazon plus I got free second day shipping. I ended up paying $4 more and got the next day shipping. 

Fork is really, really nice. Weighs two pound less then the Suntour XCM currently on my bike using my kitchen scale. The scale showed 1735 grams after the steerer tube was cut. Can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

What seller on amazon? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Does the headache cost extra?


----------



## mtnbeer (Jul 2, 2007)

Are there US import duty forms included with the Suntour Forks shipped from China?


----------



## Ray Dockrey (Feb 23, 2006)

The seller was Cycling Pro but it was fulfilled by Amazon.


----------



## askjasonbowen (Apr 27, 2014)

ou2mame said:


> this is the 2nd one. the first one i got was refunded by amazon because the seller lied about it having a usa warranty, and this one.. obviously the problem was it being advertised as a retail epicon xc and i received a lesser oem version. but, i now have a third, a real epicon x2 (xc), from someone who bought one earlier in the year when they were still shipping real xc's from china. Apparently the specs changed at some point and sellers didn't update their listings.


Can you post pics. I bought a EPICON-RL-R Lite 29" Black from an ebay seller. I have rode it twice and was impressed with it over the stock XCT I had before. However I would like to know if I paid more than I should for what might be lower model rebranded as an Epicon.




Ray Dockrey said:


> I just bought one over the weekend from Amazon with the remote lockout. It was delivered yesterday and I got the real XC version. I paid a little more for it ($240) then I could get one from one of the Chinese dealers but I figured it would be a much easier return with Amazon plus I got free second day shipping. I ended up paying $4 more and got the next day shipping.
> 
> Fork is really, really nice. Weighs two pound less then the Suntour XCM currently on my bike using my kitchen scale. The scale showed 1735 grams after the steerer tube was cut. Can't wait to give it a try.


Can you post some pics of your fork?
I also bough an Epicon 29 and want to compare it with others.


----------



## Ray Dockrey (Feb 23, 2006)

Here are some pics.


----------



## SJamon (Oct 26, 2014)

I just purchased one from a Chinese seller on Aliexpress.
Before I placed the order I contacted the seller, who was aware of this evolution but claimed he buys both versions under the same part number and suntour gave no notice of this change.
Since he had some stock left of the older and better quality version, I just left a comment in the order to get the older version as he instructed me and I received the desired object less than a week later by FedEx 

Blame Suntour for the dirty trick, not your seller nor Chinese people in general ;-)


----------



## askjasonbowen (Apr 27, 2014)

This is all very interesting. How there seems to be so many variations of the truth floating around.

I am contacting my vendor to hear his response.
see my pics below.


----------



## askjasonbowen (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Ray Dockrey
Is your frame 26" or 29"?


----------



## Ray Dockrey (Feb 23, 2006)

Medium frame with 27.5 wheels. From your pics you got the new version. The giveaway is the remote lockout.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah that's what I got, definitely not the xc they were selling in the summer, and if they advertised that real one, this one is definitely lower in quality.


----------



## askjasonbowen (Apr 27, 2014)

Apart from the speed lock being plastic and seemingly lower build quality, mines does not look poorly built. I rode my bike twice with it so far and it was better than my XCT. What I want to confirm is that this is not some sort of rebranded XCM air or XCR air.


----------



## SQUIRRELSHOOTR (Jan 8, 2013)

The Epicon I ordered about a year ago has held up great and is still really smooth, but after a brake bolt snapped in the lower disk mount, I have been in a dilema. I really needs replacement for the 26" 9mm dropout fork lowers, but the eBay seller I bought it from has terrible English and can't seem to do anything. Suntour NA isn't a help, because they have never had that part. Is anyone here part of Suntour Asia?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

SQUIRRELSHOOTR said:


> ...a brake bolt snapped in the lower disk mount...


Have you tried to repair the mount yet? If the bolt snapped close enough to the surface, you can slot the bolt with a dremel cutoff disk, then back it out with a flat blade screwdriver. If its down deep, you can try an "easy out". If all else fails, grab a helicoil kit, which allows you to drill the bolt out with an oversized hole, then tap, and screw an insert into the hole. The inside diameter of the insert will match the original threads. The only difficulty may be the lack of depth that you can drill and tap the mount, but its worth investigating.

And if you still cant fix it, I think I saw epicon lowers on aliexpress for around 100 bucks.


----------



## SQUIRRELSHOOTR (Jan 8, 2013)

GuitsBoy said:


> Have you tried to repair the mount yet? If the bolt snapped close enough to the surface, you can slot the bolt with a dremel cutoff disk, then back it out with a flat blade screwdriver. If its down deep, you can try an "easy out". If all else fails, grab a helicoil kit, which allows you to drill the bolt out with an oversized hole, then tap, and screw an insert into the hole. The inside diameter of the insert will match the original threads. The only difficulty may be the lack of depth that you can drill and tap the mount, but its worth investigating.
> 
> And if you still cant fix it, I think I saw epicon lowers on aliexpress for around 100 bucks.


Thanks I'll look at aliexpress. I didn't know they had them. The bolt broke off deep down. I broke 3 cobalt bits and several extractors trying to get it and the other broken bits out. Right now it's held on rather permanently with jbweld quicksteel, and as soon as I need to take the front brake off for a bled and fresh pads I would like to throw on new lowers or use a helicoil in it.

Edit: found lowers for $140 on aliexpress. Is it worth it, or should I just buy an entirely new fork for $180 if the helicoil doesn't work as expected?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Have you tried a left handed drill bit? The flutes run the opposite direction, allowing you to drill down with the drill in reverse, which helps unscrew the bolt, as opposed to tightening it further. But if youve already broken bits and extractors, it sounds like its in there pretty good.


----------



## SQUIRRELSHOOTR (Jan 8, 2013)

GuitsBoy said:


> Have you tried a left handed drill bit? The flutes run the opposite direction, allowing you to drill down with the drill in reverse, which helps unscrew the bolt, as opposed to tightening it further. But if youve already broken bits and extractors, it sounds like its in there pretty good.


The bolt is out. Now I just have a large hole in the lower post mount that I filled with jbweld quicksteel and tried to thread. Then I put in a new brake bolt with epoxy around it. It's been solid for 150 miles, but it's about time to bleed it and change the pads.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh, I see. If you happened to have a thin film of oil on the bolt, you may actually be able to unscrew it from the jbweld. But from the sounds of it, you used epoxy as well, which may not be as forgiving. Drilling and helicoil are probably your best bet, if you can save the lowers. Good luck with it.


----------



## Ray Dockrey (Feb 23, 2006)

askjasonbowen said:


> Apart from the speed lock being plastic and seemingly lower build quality, mines does not look poorly built. I rode my bike twice with it so far and it was better than my XCT. What I want to confirm is that this is not some sort of rebranded XCM air or XCR air.


From pics of the two and what the OP posted and said it is using the XCR internals on the lockout side. That would make sense since it is using the same remote lock mechanism on top.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah its the entire rebound cartridge that is from the xct, not just the lockout cap. The lowers are also not the real epicon, they are shaped differently and look to not be able to accommodate as wide of a tire as an epicon. It's pretty much an entirely different fork.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

SQUIRRELSHOOTR said:


> Suntour NA isn't a help, because they have never had that part. Is anyone here part of Suntour Asia?


Pretty much in a nutshell why Suntour is not worth even the bargain prices. Sure, a Fox or an RS or Manitou will break but at least parts can be had.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I think suntour finally sells parts on their site


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I am guessing this is mostly a supply chain issue. Suntour does their thing and changes stuff around, maybe keeps an old model number for the new fork. Makes a bunch of changes, and continues to ship the new fork under the same number. 

Suntour might tell the first person they ship it to about the change, or maybe not. That person then either doesn't know, or doesn't care, and continues to ship the new fork to customers. The ebay seller OP bought from may have a direct link to Suntour, or maybe they are 3 or 4 places down the chain from Suntour. If they never open the box, they would never know. 

I am not trying to take the side of the seller, but I know we have dealt with suppliers making changes to things we buy without telling us, then one day we get a call from a customer that the sh!t don't fit. Scratch our heads a bit, make sure our sh!t is right, look at product drawings, open up actual product in [email protected]!! This doesn't look right. Call supplier, "Ohh yeah...we changed that. No one told you, sorry!!"

I have been to China for business a few times, and dealt with Chinese manufacturing and their products hundreds of times. You have to realize that a lot of the people over 40 years old who live in the larger populations in China most likely grew up on a family farm. Now by family farm, I mean a dirt floor hut out in the middle of no where, where all they did was trade crops to survive. Now you throw them into a big city, where they have to work on a assembly line to survive. They have no [email protected] clue what quality is, a lot of them have poor eye sight and need glasses, and they will cobble it together just to make a penny. 

I work for a company that is the 12th largest importer of containers to the US, and when I visit China every place I visit knows this. Yet they will still try and pull the dumbest sh!t to save a few cents, and then get all pissy when I point it out. They will lie, cheat, and pull a switch-a-ru with hesitation. I can look at three different parts that are supposed to be exaclty the same, yet will be three different colors, all different sizes with different quality, and they don't understand what is wrong. 

Piss and moan all you want, but the only reason a lot of US companies can get away with manufacturing in China is because they have US staff in place in China, and internal Quality control. Given to their own vices, China would be a MESS.


----------



## askjasonbowen (Apr 27, 2014)

askjasonbowen said:


> This is all very interesting. How there seems to be so many variations of the truth floating around.
> 
> I am contacting my vendor to hear his response.
> see my pics below.
> ...


Here is the response from my vendor.

"As you may know, most high-end bike parts are made in Taiwan.SR Suntour has the factory in Taiwan too. We are authorized seller at eBay. All SR Suntour forks are from SR Suntour directly.
Since our forks are for Asia and assembly factory so the decal is slightly different from North America and Europe. So as the series number.
We've sold more than 500 sets and didn't get any complaint so far. Please check our feedback.
We provide 2 year warranty for our products. Within the warranty period we will repair or replace at our option all failures which are caused by material or manufacturing faults. This warranty does not cover failures caused by wrong installation or set up, unusual use or failure to follow installation and user instructions.
Please be confidence. Please let us know if you have more questions."

i gonna ride this till it breaks. Hopefully I can get a year out of it.
My XCT gave me 900+ miles and still was working.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

You can't excuse the seller for ignorance. If you are advertising something as one thing, and ship something different, then it's on you as the seller to make it right, either by refund or by exchange. I don't care why you shipped something I didn't buy.


----------



## SRvancouver13 (Aug 25, 2011)

ou2mame said:


> I think suntour finally sells parts on their site


SR SUNTOUR North America does indeed have parts and forks on the web for sale.

SR SUNTOUR Sales

Cheers. Nick


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

ou2mame said:


> You can't excuse the seller for ignorance. If you are advertising something as one thing, and ship something different, then it's on you as the seller to make it right, either by refund or by exchange. I don't care why you shipped something I didn't buy.


And you're still expecting that a seller/business in a developing country maintains the same customer service paradigm as folks in the west. Keep saving a few bucks.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't expect phone customer service or trained technicians on the other end, but i do expect the bare minimum which is shipping what I bought. I don't care how developing you are, if you can't get that right the business model is ****ed.


----------



## askjasonbowen (Apr 27, 2014)

Rode this Sunday and hit a jump from a ramp that I knew I shouldn't have taken as I was going to slow. Landed with weight forward on the fork. It compressed and took all the intial shock of the dive but my body still had momentum so I ejected off the bike and took a small roll. Was impressed with the fact that nothing was broken on either myself nor the bike and got back on and contnued riding. 
Would like to hear from the others who have this fork and how it performs.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Has anybody taken note of the part number for the rebound cartridge in the *questionable* epicons? I'd like to cross reference it against the XCR air. Also, has anybody weighed the *questionable* epicons yet?

Even if it is the cartridge from the XCR, a weight savings of over a pound may still be worth the 100 dollar difference over the XCR air. Even if the performance is somewhat muted with the lower spec damper, I'm not sure another fork has taken the bang for the buck title away just yet.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I believe it weighed 1800 something grams. I don't think it's worth the difference considering it's the same fork. My xc and this fake one have different lowers, different air and rebound cartridges.. The only thing that is xc about this xc is the upper, kind of. Mine looks anodized, the are painted.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

1800 grams is still pretty light, though not quite as light as the older 1650 grams or so. Still, its much much lighter compared to the 2300 grams of a true XCR air. 

Spending the 189 on a raidon through the upgrade program just got a bit more attractive.


----------



## sentier275 (Dec 31, 2014)

ou2mame said:


> Lol.. Well, the real suntour epicon is a very good fork especially for the money. But this pos they sent me is a mix of parts it looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there ive only gone and ordered these forks with out seeing this post, do the forks work and if so, how well, I'm already running suntour xcr air at 120mm, not the best fork in the world, but good entry level, how do these lower specced epicons compare??


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

It's the same as what you have


----------



## sentier275 (Dec 31, 2014)

ou2mame said:


> It's the same as what you have


Really? That's crap, Il be sending them back as soon as they arrive, that's a shame really.
Cheers mate.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah I was pretty disappointed obviously lol.. The lowers are different than the real one, as well as the air and rebound Chambers. The only real epicon part is the upper it seems.


----------



## sentier275 (Dec 31, 2014)

ou2mame said:


> Yeah I was pretty disappointed obviously lol.. The lowers are different than the real one, as well as the air and rebound Chambers. The only real epicon part is the upper it seems.


Even if these are slightly better then my xcr air, I could justify the weight saving, my xcr air are a 2014 model, I find them quite a smooth fork, but just heavy. Trying to find a half decent priced fork in my price range is difficult, especially 27.5 inch wheels, may have these sent back to the seller and save and extra £40 and buy rockshox xc30 Gold? Any ideas for a half decent light fork? I ride most weekend some time during the week, trail riding and single track.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, I found a never installed epicon x2 from a private seller in the states for 150, so I went that route. The x2 is the same as the xc. There is also finding a used fox and doing a rebuild it's pretty straight forward. But if i was shopping again, id go with at least a recon. If you buy the xc30, you're just replacing one entry level fork for another.


----------



## Sevenrats (Jan 2, 2014)

After reading most of this thread, the underlying theme here is obvious. 

The level of stupidity being displayed is extraordinary. 

Many products are legitimately manufactured in China and the rest of Asia. There are however many manufacturers who specialize in copying and selling "Name Brand Inspired" ahem, products. 

Ebay is a hotbed for these manufacturers. 

There is no way that you'll ever be able to tell whether you're ordering an original product or counterfeit. 

If you want the real thing and no hassle buy from an authorized dealer, preferably a LBS. 

Otherwise good luck with your crappy fakes. Well, at least you saved $50 bucks. 

There is no such thing as a free lunch!!!


----------



## sentier275 (Dec 31, 2014)

ou2mame said:


> Well, I found a never installed epicon x2 from a private seller in the states for 150, so I went that route. The x2 is the same as the xc. There is also finding a used fox and doing a rebuild it's pretty straight forward. But if i was shopping again, id go with at least a recon. If you buy the xc30, you're just replacing one entry level fork for another.


Okay Thanks, will send the forks back once they have arrived, spoke to the seller, I suppose Il save my money and get some recons, my LBS says that the xc30 gold will soon be replacing the recon gold? That's why I didn't get them from my LBS, Il try somewhere else at the weekend and go from there, cheers for the help


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Sevenrats said:


> After reading most of this thread, the underlying theme here is obvious.
> 
> The level of stupidity being displayed is extraordinary.
> 
> ...


I've ordered real epicons from China. Apparently they changed the spec for the Asian market, thats what suntour said in this thread if you read it. But, the sellers didn't update their listing, so they were, maybe even inadvertently, selling the Asian market epicon, advertised as the USA market epicon. The msrp is 450 though, and you can get them from China when I bought real ones for 175 shipped. That's not 50 bucks. If you can find an lbs near me (zip code 11743), that sells it for 225, please let me know i will gladly pay that, I've got another bike that could use an upgrade. But at the 450 price point, I'd rather get a recon or a fox. Since I paid half that though, I never had to make that decision.


----------



## askjasonbowen (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's a video of me riding a trail yesterday 



 with the chinese Suntour Epicon.

here is another showing the fork. 




And another from a Head Cam. 




I bought a Coil XCR fork for my friend the same time that was half the price I paid for my epicon. His is just as heavy as the XCT I was replacing but better lockout and fork performance
Considering that I paid $US239 with free shipping for this fork, Which I equate to $210 + $29 for shipping. It has performed very well so far, the weight, has helped alot, The lockout with slight bump damping has also help. I understand the original poster feels duped, but good grief, there are others who have said they bought the same lower spec epicon and are riding it just fine. 
To anyone considering, just eduacte yourself enough to feel confident about your purchase. Discuss with the vendor and check his reputation. I live in Barbados, were the currency exchange rate is 1:2, so a US $250 purchase is BDS $500 then import Duties and VAT. a US $239 purchase could end up being BDS $674 or more.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Riding just fine, and getting what you paid for, are 2 completely different things. Plus, they are advertising a higher quality fork and shipping an xcr


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

ou2mame said:


> Riding just fine, and getting what you paid for, are 2 completely different things. Plus, they are advertising a higher quality fork and shipping an xcr


With all due respect, its upgraded beyond XCR air level, even if it does fall short of the true Epicon. IMO, The weight savings alone is worth the price difference between the so called fake epicon and an XCR.

I understand that you're upset with the false advertising, and rightly so. But all the drawbacks aside, it still seems like a pretty good value, and right now, there's not much else to replace it at this price point.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

It's an Xcr with an xc upper. That's worth 240 bucks?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

240 is questionable. But the 190 - 200 Ive been seeing recently may be. Can you point me towards any other air sprung oil damped fork, under 2KG for under 200 bones? Sure, it may push some people to up the budget a bit and spring for a manitou or xfusion, but at this price point, its still hard to touch.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

The real epicon xc


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

ou2mame said:


> The real epicon xc


But if that were available, this wouldn't be up for discussion, would it.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I got one somewhat recently. I'm not trying to say if this fork is good or bad, I wanted people to know that they weren't getting what was advertised. If i had to purchase again, a straight steerer qr fork, I'd get a used fox or Reba. It would be in the 200 price range and rebuildable. I wouldn't buy an x series fork. I've disassembled this one, the quality just isn't there, at all. The rebound adjustment didn't even work right. It went from pogo to slug in half a turn.


----------



## Sevenrats (Jan 2, 2014)

You just don't get it. It's lower spec for the Asian market is for selling to people like you not Asians. You got tricked. You could have bought a similar fork locally for that price but you didn't. You got fooled into buying from them thinking you were getting a fabulous deal. 

They call that the Old Bait and Switch. 

You get what you pay for. You paid for a $200 fork and that's what you got. The other ones you bought were probably also $200 forks, you just didn't notice. 

Why do you think that they sell them for $400 if you can get them for $200? Do you think your computer has special connection that nobody else has? 

You didn't get ripped off. You got what you paid for. Bait and Switch.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

You don't know what you're talking about. The epicon xc i bought in the past was a real xc. I've taken them apart for maintenence and adjustment. Then I bought another and it was the Xcr with the epicon upper. Everyone was buying them on here and getting the xc, until they changed the spec. Then they weren't getting it.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Sevenrats, that's pure conjecture / presumption without any tangible facts to back up your opinion. While quite frequently its true, its still only a rule of thumb. You cant make a blanket statement like that and be 100% accurate. And I can back up ou2mame that the previous Epicons are very highly regarded forks, untouchable at the $200 price point.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

The whole you've got to pay to play mentality is why companies like sram can jack their prices up every year. But that's completely off topic.

The 2014 xc is now the epixon for 2015, the epicon is the xcr with the lighter upper. The spec changed around August or September. Before the xc was the x2 and they were the same fork, and the x2 could be had from China for under 200 in 2012 and 2013.

It's not bait and switch, it's supply changing and sellers not updating their listing. Which is what was found out (by suntour usa) in this thread. At this point they should know, and if they don't accurately advertise what they are shipping, it's just plain false advertising.

If you have a x series that you're replacing you're better off doing the upgrade program and getting a raidon for 200 bucks than chancing what you'll get from China now. It really depends on what they put in the box.


----------



## Sevenrats (Jan 2, 2014)

You guys are something else. This is the Asian online market! The listing was not updated on purpose!

Tangible facts???? Really? The Asian market is riddled with fakes and ripoffs of almost any product you can imagine. You order from Ebay, Asian market seller, price is 50% off and then you're shocked it's not the right thing and then make excuses for how this could have happened. Wow. 

Whatever. You guys keep ordering products from Ebay sellers at fantastic prices. It's your time and money. 

I love this one. "It's not bait and switch" "It's just false advertising." hahahahaahaha

Oh by the way. I have some beachfront property in Nebraska for sale.....


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

So much win.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm not making any excuses, I'm just telling you what suntour said in this thread. They have no reason to lie about the Chinese market, they are separate companies. I trust the information suntour gave us because it's accurate.

On the other hand, you just want to bash people for trying to save money. I buy from China all the time and this is probably the only problem I've ever had besides a lost package, but I've also had plenty of packages lost from lasership and usps that were domestic, and I've always gotten a refund. This seller I dealt with even paid return shipping so they actually lost money in the transaction. And I'm not looking to penalize people, but that was their fault and they did make good on it. So say what you want about the Chinese market but I've yet to get burned.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

You sound extremely uneducated about the topic at hand by making such blanket statements. 

Until a few months ago, you could buy a legitimate epicon for 60% off or better. Yes it differed from the north american market, as this was likely intended for OEMs instead, but it was still a legit epicon at a very good price. It was not bait and switch. It was not counterfeit. The supply of OEM epicons this year differ greatly, which is what we are discussing. Preaching that you get what you pay for adds absolutely nothing to the discussion, and only further muddies anyone's ability to make sense of this thread. Please go back under the bridge with the rest of the trolls as I wont be feeding you anymore.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah I'm done with that conversation too. Anyways, I've had more experience dealing with epicons than him so if you want to know anything let me know lol.. I've had the x2 xc and the new xc/Xcr. I'd like to know which ones he owned that allowed him to create educated opinions.


----------



## sentier275 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi everyone my suntour epicons arrived from fibica, I must say mine seem to be better then expected, the rebound knob on the bottom is the same shape as the original sellers one, but mine is anodised red, and looks nice, and turns properly, and also works well, they are very light weight, and work better then my xcr air by a long shot. I paid £140 and got a free adapter to fit my tapered heedtube, quite happy tbh, my remote lock out switch is full metal. Over here in the UK, xcr air retail from a lbs at £140, so id say ive got a good deal, mine are also 27.5.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Really? Wanna post a few pics of it? Maybe you got lucky, or they changed the spec again?


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Does it still use the XCR crown and lower casting?

In related news, I found a legit 2014 27.5" Epicon XC RL-RC from a european vendor, Alltricks in France, and it came out to be $233 shipped. But UPS banged me for another 30 bucks in customs brokerage fees. With the strength of the dollar versus the euro, its worthwhile looking at european vendors. Was supposed to be delivered today, but I wasn't home to pay the COD for brokerage fees (which I have now paid by phone).


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I've ordered things from Europe and never paid a brokerage fee before


----------



## sentier275 (Dec 31, 2014)

Il take some photos at some point tomorrow, as Il be dismantling them and setting them to 120, Il take photos of the process as unfortunately I don't know much about forks, so it will properly be best for you guys to see what's what, and if I'm honest its a bit different from my xcr crown, feels more sturdy and just looks different, the lower casing I'm not to sure, ive not compared enough. And with my import charges ect, fibica is paying for it as a kind gesture. Il up load photos tomorrow.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

On the one they sent me the upper was an epicon but the lower was a badly panted Xcr, the shape was different. The insides were obviously different. I'm curious what they are sending now.


----------



## sentier275 (Dec 31, 2014)

Mines not badly painted either, haha the stickers are all in line, and nice colours. The gold upper arms are also nice too. Mine are the white ones. I'm quite happy with my purchase haha.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

ou2mame said:


> I've ordered things from Europe and never paid a brokerage fee before


Apparently its fairly common with UPS (but not FedEx, USPS, DHL), and people have been complaining for years. Items worth over 200 bucks they charge you for the import duty, which is only a couple of bucks, but more disturbingly, they charge you 20 something bucks for filling out the customs paperwork. Some people have found ways around it by clearing the items themselves and providing proof, but it seems to take a LOT of legwork, so the 27.40 was worth it to simply show up at my door tomorrow.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Sevenrats said:


> You guys are something else. This is the Asian online market! The listing was not updated on purpose!
> 
> Tangible facts???? Really? The Asian market is riddled with fakes and ripoffs of almost any product you can imagine. You order from Ebay, Asian market seller, price is 50% off and then you're shocked it's not the right thing and then make excuses for how this could have happened. Wow.


No need to be arrogant, you have totally missed what the op is saying.
The op did not get what he paid for, had the seller used the photo of the fork the op got, do you seriously think the op would of bought it? He was basically lied to and tricked. This has nothing to do with how much he paid for it, rather not recieving what he paid for.

Op, some of the onus does fall on you. You should of checked user feedback for that seller, if you did you probably would of skipped buying it altogether. eBay is full of dodgy bastards and it's just getting worse and worse.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

His seller feedback was like 99.99999 percent positive.. And I've ordered from them before, just nothing high priced. And yes, I totally wouldn't have ordered it if he has advertised what he was shipping. And while it's his fault, it's completely possible they didn't know the difference. I don't care what country I order from, I should always get what I'm paying for. I've had mom and pop shops try to rip me off, and I've had huge companies do the same. With ebay buyer protection, I was protected.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

ou2mame said:


> it's completely possible they didn't know the difference...


Trust me, they know exactly what they're doing. Competition is feirce, even on ebay. There are many scrupulous sellers that bend the truth, some more blatant than others.
Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Well I'm good now got a refund even on return shipping. Like I said before I made this post to let people know that it's risky cause I was recommending on here people buy the epicons but now I'm not for these reasons. It's a great deal if they ship the real thing and I've had a few real ones until this one...so, I guess we'll see when the person who just got one posts some pics of what they got.


----------



## mannyfnz (Aug 30, 2014)

GuitsBoy said:


> With all due respect, its upgraded beyond XCR air level, even if it does fall short of the true Epicon. IMO, The weight savings alone is worth the price difference between the so called fake epicon and an XCR.
> 
> I understand that you're upset with the false advertising, and rightly so. But all the drawbacks aside, it still seems like a pretty good value, and right now, there's not much else to replace it at this price point.


GuitsBoy - Totally off topic, but I noticed you have Pacenti tl28 on one of your bikes.. How do you like them? I'm considering them for a bike I'll be buying fairly soon..


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

mannyfnz said:


> GuitsBoy - Totally off topic, but I noticed you have Pacenti tl28 on one of your bikes.. How do you like them? I'm considering them for a bike I'll be buying fairly soon..


Well honestly they haven't been tested on the trail yet due to the weather here, but they appear to be quite nice for the money. Theyre pretty much on target as far as weight, and the cartridge bearings and hardware all feel very nice in hand. The freehub is 6 pawl, two tooth per pawl and 30POE. As long as they have anything that resembles durability, I will be very pleased with them. And while their website leaves a little to be desired, emailing or calling Pacenti directly results in top notch customer service. I cant wait to finally give them a good days riding. I dropped over two pounds of rotating weight form my 26ers, so these should make a world of difference.


----------



## mannyfnz (Aug 30, 2014)

GuitsBoy said:


> Well honestly they haven't been tested on the trail yet due to the weather here, but they appear to be quite nice for the money. Theyre pretty much on target as far as weight, and the cartridge bearings and hardware all feel very nice in hand. The freehub is 6 pawl, two tooth per pawl and 30POE. As long as they have anything that resembles durability, I will be very pleased with them. And while their website leaves a little to be desired, emailing or calling Pacenti directly results in top notch customer service. I cant wait to finally give them a good days riding. I dropped over two pounds of rotating weight form my 26ers, so these should make a world of difference.


I'd get them to replace a set of wtb sti23 wheels, which are supposedly pretty good but a bit on the heavy side. Thanks alot for the info.


----------



## sentier275 (Dec 31, 2014)

So i pulled my epicons apart today, the inside was completely the same as the epicon, suntour use on the epicon they pull apart on youtube. But its the first time ive dealt with one, so I may be wrong. Its not the same as epicons ive seen previously. Like the original posters picture of the rebound knob, mines the same shape, but anodised red, exactly the same as my legit xcr airs. The lock out on the crown ( remote) is simular to a lower specked suntour, but the switch on the handlebars are of better quality than the plastic switch I had on an xcm model years ago. Ive got some pictures, but unfortunately not of the inside. When I'm next on the computer Il upload them. The sticker on the back also say for cross country and All mountain, whether that's relevant I do not know, they work well too. The inner adjuster has 80mm, 100mm, 120mm and 2 more close holes im guessing 130mm 140mm, this guess being 80mm and 100mm are 20mm apart and the 100mm-120mm are to 20mm apart, the other 2 holes are 10 mm apart from 120mm, ive set mine at 130mm, the second pin hole from the end.


----------



## gumby. (Mar 11, 2013)

I've purchased a few Shimano parts from Fibica, they all appeared OEM with no retail packaging and reprints of the tech sheet. I became very suspicious when I broke an HG73 chain 3 times in quick succession when I've never broken one before or since.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I had a sram chain brand new from rei that broke on one of my first rides.. And kept breaking. I stick to kmc, buying that was just a fluke.


----------



## gumby. (Mar 11, 2013)

Mine may well have been a fluke too and I stick to xtr/dura ace 9 spd chains.


----------



## askjasonbowen (Apr 27, 2014)

Have you rode the bike with the fork installed yet?
Want to know how your experince actually riding was.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd really like to see some pics of what they're shipping now


----------



## theslays (Feb 7, 2014)

I can't believe I read all 7 pages with the dramas involved, LOL. This got me interested to contribute and give my 5 cents. My point, out of all the explanations I shall give below is simply this: Do not buy/support buying Suntour fork as an aftermarket fork! More importantly for folks living in Europe and US. I just loathe dealing with companies that are doing this kind of business exchanges.

- To begin with, I purchased a legit 26" XC fork on Ebay before all "the fuss" happened. What "fuss"? Money fuss! Money, money, money is the sole culprit.

1. Aftermarket Suntour fork was non-existent here in US, to now somewhat existing. Tendencies are toward Fox and Rock Shocks from their XCTs or XCMs.

2. In order to compete, they wholesaling their fork by starting it from China via Ebay/Amazon/Aliexpress, etc. to compete with Fox and Rockshox. I call it a marketing ploy. To give people a try and help the company gain momentum by words of mouth in regard to price, reliability, and performance.

3. Their marketing guys surely worked it out pretty well! Folks like me got into it and got duped as I gave a positive review toward it especially due to its price and weight.

4. Other critics (including folks working for the other company, lol) began to complain how can something sooo cheap can be so good and compete with established guys like fox, manitou, or rockshox? I said customer service, availability of parts, and knick knacks that come together packaged with the fork itself (pump, o-rings/rebuild kits, starnut, etc.)

5. All of that was being backed up by the Suntour guy. The rep said, fork you bought from Ebay will not be supported by the Suntour NA!!! ( I was shocked and amazed that at later date they changed their mind and created that website to buy parts online. I'm grateful nonetheless tho!)

6. They said Chinese made stuff is cheap and not the same as NA version as far as saying NA fork will be all in 15TA. The NA version is not a cheapo! And actually are about the same as Fox and Rock Shox price range!!!! (Surprise, surprise lol!) $699 I believe. I, among many disputed the rep that besides the QR vs TA, they are actually specced the same! ( I needed QR as that's my front wheel! I don't want to pay more to upgrade my front wheel also. They had a great deal too! Something around $300-ish. I've bought mine for only $199!) If the rep can provide a QR version I would've bought it from him instead, but I understood from the aspect of warranty and how abusive folks in general are, lol.

7. All of a sudden Suntour website changed their Epicons with EPIXONS! The only difference is just that Logo. Everything was the same until Suntour actually downgraded their Asian markets with "lower specifications" or at least for now! You know how stupid that sound right? I think in the future Suntour will produce their fork the same as in the past, with the only difference is the price. I don't think you can get the fork cheap like before. It's like you buy a Rockshox fork from Taiwan but at price point of $20 or so in difference than buying directly from BnM shops. I think people will buy locally (from authorized dealers, lol) instead of waiting the fork for like a month! 

8. All of a sudden I began read and hear all the complains about all the rep said and warned us in the past, happening now. Different supply chain is it? LOL.

All in all, I black taped my fork and don't recommend it any longer. Via their website, in order to get the true Epicon XC I can pay extra $180 to upgrade to its RL-RC series. That could end up with me spending around $400 ish! Look at that the math works with their promotion that happened in the past. At price range of $699, I rather call myself a Patriot (instead of calling myself as a capitalist) and support Fox or Rock Shox instead. Suntour just making a mess in regard to consumer trust, at least IMO.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

theslays said:


> I rather call myself a Patriot (instead of calling myself as a capitalist) and support Fox or Rockshox.


I hate bringing this up in a mountain bike discussion, but... Doesn't a big part of being a Patriot in this country require supporting capitalism? I mean, that's what we are. Much more accurate than a democracy. Also, supporting Fox or Rockshox isn't exactly supporting the U.S. They have their products made in foreign countries, getting numerous tax breaks and free passes on cheap labor to make a healthy profit. It goes both ways. I'm not saying you can't be a Patriot and hate capotalism... Actually, maybe I am... I mean, I love living here, but I can't fully support capitalism if it allows companies like Fox and Rockshox to exploit foreign countries (whether they want it or not) and skip paying taxes like true American companies do.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Everything is made in China. You're not a patriot for supporting sram or fox. The price gouging is mostly srams fault, because they buy the competition and jack the prices up.

Anyways, I guess what's his face isn't posting pics of his fork.


----------



## theslays (Feb 7, 2014)

mountainbiker24 said:


> I hate bringing this up in a mountain bike discussion, but... Doesn't a big part of being a Patriot in this country require supporting capitalism? I mean, that's what we are. Much more accurate than a democracy. Also, supporting Fox or Rockshox isn't exactly supporting the U.S. They have their products made in foreign countries, getting numerous tax breaks and free passes on cheap labor to make a healthy profit. It goes both ways. I'm not saying you can't be a Patriot and hate capotalism... Actually, maybe I am... I mean, I love living here, but I can't fully support capitalism if it allows companies like Fox and Rockshox to exploit foreign countries (whether they want it or not) and skip paying taxes like true American companies do.


Not always. Capitalism is what we called as laissez faire system, hence why I purchased Suntour after market fork to begin with. Being a Patriot tho is where sometimes you pay more, instead of basing your decision solely at getting the lowest price you can buy (ou2mame seemed to get it with the price gouging feeling by some) as long as either it's American based companies, American made, and involving assembling in US of which give jobs to Americans.

As to Ou2mame: Yeah alot of products are made in China. But just because they are made in China, it doesn't mean that they're created equally. I'm just saying the difference in quality is thanks to US Quality Control policy and tests. They are doing a great job, and shouldn't be taken for granted by us (consumers), because they ensured products entering the US are safe to use. Explanations given by Suntour is just weird. Those products should be barred from entering US, if what they said is true. It's just not right, and actually shouldn't be accepted by them as everything here is about company's image. It also shouldn't be accepted by the market in Asia! They should be angry with such crap explanation. You made the right decision of returning that fork, just because they weren't as advertised to begin with.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Suntour North America doesn't sell the Chinese version of the fork. To say that the Chinese market model shouldn't be allowed to be sold here.. Those models aren't sold by USA distributors, they are sold by Chinese distributors, through Amazon and ebay. So how do you propose that is stopped? Amazon and ebay not selling things direct from China or other countries? Their response explained the problem. Suntour North America is as America as sram. A company that outsources labor to the cheapest region, makes oem parts, and can't control what comes in through gray market channels.


----------



## theslays (Feb 7, 2014)

ou2mame said:


> Suntour North America doesn't sell the Chinese version of the fork. To say that the Chinese market model shouldn't be allowed to be sold here.. Those models aren't sold by USA distributors, they are sold by Chinese distributors, through Amazon and ebay. So how do you propose that is stopped? Amazon and ebay not selling things direct from China or other countries? Their response explained the problem. Suntour North America is as America as sram. A company that outsources labor to the cheapest region, makes oem parts, and can't control what comes in through gray market channels.


Yeah, that's why I tried Suntour, because they were refreshing to see as another competitor with an edge on the price. All I see of them now is like what you've said, along with just plainly flooding the markets first, then try to wash their hands clean. There's no such thing as things made for China and for US discrepancy to begin with tho wasn't it? They were the same! But just because things got complicated, and their product is actually gaining traction and momentum (from u know, the neg reviews of OEM XCT's stuff out there), that they are changing and making stuff up. You can't call it "grey market" this time around. SRAM did sue Shimano for whatever you posted earlier. SRAM did play part in making bicycle industry profitable than ever before, making this hobby not as fun, and parts that when's done could be more expensive than a motorcycle?! This whole mess is similar to that Iphone mess where the products actually cost them $300 just like Suntours actually like around $200 -$300, but Apples selling those Iphones in US for around $600-$700. Of course it can be stopped, like what you've been doing so far. You took all the right steps. Rock Shox had similar problem before, but with this Suntour stuff is different. They are somehow acknowledging, and not stopping, but actually producing them as well?! That's what baffled me! They duped reputable company like Fibica to lie and make them look like bunch of scammers, of which is not the case. What I hate to hear out of your situation is how they made it hard to return the unadvertised item due to their lack of diligence in correcting their listing ad. I can't fault them too hard too just plainly due to smaller profit margin they charged us with, instead of what some other companies are doing, and that is by charging a product for the price of two just in case they face this similar issue. They just trying too hard to avoid a loss, but it was their mistake for not selling what's on picture! That's just leave a bad note, and made them to lose a costumer.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

They lost a customer when they came on here and pretended to be a satisfied customer.

Anyways, I think you're being too quick to blame suntour na for something happening in China. If the sellers over there were advertising what they were shipping, there would be no issues, but they decided to sell something they don't know anything about, or purposely ship something that they aren't advertising. There are always different specs for different countries with everything, whether it's cars, phones, or whatever, that doesn't take the responsibility away from the seller to know what's being shipped.


----------



## theslays (Feb 7, 2014)

I think Suntour is a nice company that got caught in a conundrum called market competition just like what happened with Shimano in the past. SRAM just couldn't compete against them, due to cost mainly. That's why now everything is just jacked up price wise. I think (fibica among others) just put a light into the whole situation of making 2 different products out there, and that is uncool for distributors and costumers. Just plain headache! I think Suntour should wipe the slate clean by just allowing the RL-R stuff at current price and just jack it up for future products to whatever it is FOX and Rock Shox are pricing theirs at competitively. Like give us some marketing stuff with the RL-RC and CARBON! We love Carbon fiber! lol. Right now it felt like Suntour are punishing Asian distributors for selling their products online, and gained profit themselves instead of going to Suntours' own pocket. Those distributors should return those thousands of items back to its supplier! (If their country allows such practice, instead of you bought it, it's yours to keep to sell or take a loss mentality.) By actually selling an actual worthy to be ridden product with a jack up price where the Suntour guys would actually honor the warranty sold by those distributors. I agree about different specs and stuff, but as in cars... There are what we called Completely Built Up cars, of which are imported and should be the same as the cars made in its origin country. Other than that.. the brand maybe the same Ford, Honda, Toyota, etc. The difference I think is somewhere along of Ford Fiesta in some countries and Ford Focus in other part of the world. Oh hey... Suntour did that by changing their fork with Epixon! Weird how hard finding Epixon forks on Ebay or Amazon right now, even though it's been on their website for sometime, now.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I think it has more to do with the regional companies operating with completely different objectives and leadership. Suntour na is not even connected to suntour Asia except through name. The forks got dumbed down by suntour Asia, and they sold them to distributors. It's not suntour ma's fault really.. If anything. Suntour na's fork got counterfeited, and that does nothing for them but hurt their already questionable reputation.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

I saw these epicons at a cheaper price on ebay. I was skeptical...then I read this thread.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> I saw these epicons at a cheaper price on ebay. I was skeptical...then I read this thread.


Yeah, its a lot to digest. I guess the quick litmus test is not to buy an Epicon without a 15mm thru axle, as the US spec'ed ones dont have QR dropouts. Raidon and lower still do.

That being said, I did buy a legit Epicon XC a month or so ago for about $230 or so shipped from france. With the strength of the dollar against the euro, its worth looking across the pond.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

ou2mame said:


> Everything is made in China. You're not a patriot for supporting sram or fox.


I thought that FOX forks were made in the USA?


----------



## ironman11 (May 11, 2015)

So I pulled the trigger on one of these Epicon units from Aliexpress like another member on here did, this is the one I purchased. 


From reading this entire thread, bottom line is it seems like the 2013 forks are unaffected, as they would have still retained the better components and internals. I am making sure they send me the 2013 model with the red anodized rebound adjuster and metal lockout adjuster on top like in this ad (Im not getting the remote locker). We will see!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Mr Pig said:


> I thought that FOX forks were made in the USA?


Taiwan


----------



## ironman11 (May 11, 2015)

Just a quick update, got the forks from the seller yesterday and just got them installed. I was sure to purchase the 2013 model, and I guess I got lucky and got the nice components on them! No plastic adjusters, everything is metal and the rebound knob at the bottom has 11 definite "clicks" in it. Here are some pictures incase anybody else wanted to see, I got them for 190 shipped.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Sweet kickstand. Where are the reflectors? 

Looks like you got the right one. Enjoy!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah dude, the kickstand just_ has_ to go. Not only do they look dorky they are a very stupid idea. Bin it.


----------



## Boondock77 (Jun 16, 2014)

Interesting thread, has been a while since I've logged in. 
Epicon was all the talk last time. Now nearly nothing about them. 
Where did you get the good version?? 
My steer tube is so long a pull of Reba doesn't work unfortunately. 
$200 always seemed too good to be true. I'm over my XCR crap on my bike. Love the rest of it though


----------



## _Xceptionist (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi all, sorry to revive an old thread but for those who have the Asian version of the epicon/epixon, how does it feel? I'm thinking of upgrading from my XCR air LO (no rebound), the newer Asian epixons use metal lockout levers with Raidon dampers according to Suntour (I contacted them). Not sure how much of an upgrade it actually is.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

mtb_seller said:


> ++++++
> Hey this isn't true, I have been there customer from 1 year and I bought almost 15 forks from Fibica_store and Epicon was the last one bought and I got it delivered this morning. After reading your post I was bit skeptical but when I received it, it was all clear to me that none of your words matches to it. If you think there is something wrong with your fork then you must contact them and I bet this that they will either refund you or send the new piece. You now it is the Suntour new version, please check the below link :
> 
> Details*- SR SUNTOUR Cycling
> ...


Seems legit...


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Memories <3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm still using real fork. it's going great no complaints. 

Sent from my HTC M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Unlike the fork, I was hoping this thread was dead......


----------



## askjasonbowen (Apr 27, 2014)

I sold my bike about 1 year ago and the buyer rides with me. He attacks everything we full sus guys ride and doesn't ever complain about the fork. He even adjusted the length from 100mm to 120mm. So given the cost and easy serviceability, I would say its a good migration or upgrade from the entry level forks that come on some bikes.
Having said that, the XCR Air fork looks very competitive to this as I have some friends who got the XCR Air model and pretty happy with performance.


----------

